# How bout a TUG "Worst" list of Orlando/Kiss area timeshares?(Ill start with Westgate)



## Carol C (Jan 18, 2016)

It's that time of year when OPCs are out in droves luring folks into timeshare resort salesrooms with "gifts" of 50% off theme park tickets. I'd like to save folks from potentially signing on the dotted line and buying in Orlando since it's now high season. If you already bought and have time to rescind, then RESCIND RIGHT NOW!

I've stayed at a few timeshare resorts in the area and frankly I'm at the worst one right now. It is:

Westgate Vacation Villas off hwy 192 at Entry Point Road. Problems with unit:
cabinetry circa 1960, master bed comfy but others sag, maintenance poor (upon arrival I took a shower after an 8 hr drive and something was stuck to bottom of my foot...it was a child's size bandaid that I picked up from their carpeting.) AC/heating tricky to use and slow to get up to speed. Some sliding windows don't work, some screens busted, kitchen layout horrible, dishware old and old-fashioned, no light covers on recessed lighting in kichen, burned out lightbulbs, not cleaned as we found food from previous guest(s). $9.99 per day for wifi in your room, poor signal if you do get wi-fi. Heavy shower curtain from motel stock somewhere. No towel racks anywhere! In summary, think: Motel 6 writ large. 

Anyone else want to add to a list of "worst" Orlando/Kissimmee timeshares?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks for the post!  Please also post it as a review in the TUG Resorts and Reviews, so it will be preserved for future reference.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 18, 2016)

Great ideas from Carol and Denise. 

I like this as Orlando is such a top travel destination.


Carol, can you take some photos, please ? Sorry to hear that you're stuck in this dump. 


=


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 18, 2016)

this thread is always a fun read

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217425


----------



## Carol C (Jan 20, 2016)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Great ideas from Carol and Denise.
> 
> I like this as Orlando is such a top travel destination.
> 
> ...



I'll take cell photos though not sure how to get them onto TUG but I probably should learn. :rofl:

On a positive note, they had a complimentary shuttle bus to Universal which shocked me there is no fee. We took it yesterday and the return was reliable too. Now get this...

On the bus I got to hear various complaints from folks staying at Wastegate. One gal got a week from her mom as a Christmas present and she asked us if we had heat (it's been cold in Orlando last two nights). She has no heat coming out of her HVAC system (our thermostat is older so it could be that causing her problem.) She turned up to 90 and it only got to 66 from Sat to yesterday/Tues. She and her friend resorted to running hairdrayer to put heat into room since maint has not yet visited them. I suggested she turn her oven on since their kitchens are so small that heat generated there has no choice but to go into the DR and LR. 

Someone else told me she was using her mother's week but her mother was not with them so she and her kids are required to take the "90 min" sales presentation to be able to use the onsite water park and other activities that have fees for non-owners! (I really don't like the way they segregate owners and non-owners here...like that $9.99/day wifi fee which is crazy...it's 2016 after all!)

I'll try to get some goof photos of my 60's style kitchen cabinetry and the quaint kitchenware...and that shower curtain and bathroom tile (retro) and no towel racks! :hysterical:

P.S. Big problem I forgot to mention when I initially posted...I requested a handicap unit since I was hoping to bring hubby down. Called several times to check and it was notated on the registration info. Hubby ended up wanting to stay home but that's good as they put me on the top floor of a townhouse config, "AA" block of units, requiring two sets of 7 steps with no elevator. No grab bars inside of course...it was clearly not a handicap unit (and with how big this resort is you'd think they could have come up with such a unit during a Jan week!) Now I'm wondering what it takes to get a guaranteed handicap unit with any exchange in RCI's system...I don't need any surprises after driving 8 hrs with a hubby with mobility issues! Might just be time to exit RCI and timeshare exchanging altogether.


----------



## jimkin (Jan 21, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> this thread is always a fun read
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217425



Thanks Brian.  As much as I've I've poked around I've never looked at these two threads.  Interesting reading.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 22, 2016)

Carol C said:


> ) Now I'm wondering what it takes to get a guaranteed handicap unit with any exchange in RCI's system...I don't need any surprises after driving 8 hrs with a hubby with mobility issues! Might just be time to exit RCI and timeshare exchanging altogether.





Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

I am dealing with this right now in my life.
RCI is not the problem its the older resorts that are a problem.
Your best bet is to stick with the bigger names and call the resort while you put the unit on hold before confirming it to see how the resort handles ADA rooms.  

I am finding the minisystems like Wyndham do a much better job and will put a "do not move" on your reservation.  
With rci its been hit or miss but if you call a few weeks before check in and again the day of check in you will most likely be accommodated.  Its definitely more work for us but its the only way to get what you need.  
You may want to consider buying Wyndham points and booking over the phone as your best bet.   Good luck.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 22, 2016)

One of the least favorite for most is Wyndham Cypress Palms, but I love it.  It's not even Gold Crown anymore, but it is such a nice place and very quiet.  The units are outstanding.  Much cheaper for exchanging.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 23, 2016)

chriskre said:


> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2
> 
> I am dealing with this right now in my life.
> RCI is not the problem its the older resorts that are a problem.
> ...



I forgot to mention that one of the two queen beds in the second (not master) bedroom had a bedding skirt that trailed like a bridal train. Easily a foot of fabric flowing on the bedroom floor alongside the bed. If my hubby had done he could have easily had his size 13 feet get caught up in all that fabric on the way to the bathroom! It is dangerous the way they have that set up, but I'm guessing these are king bed skirts they're using on queen beds because they are to cheap to buy more bedding. With all the Latinos they have on staff I don't understand why they can't hire one with sewing skills to hem them...but frankly just for the reason of the world's longest bedskirt I will never again stay at the worst timeshare I've ever stayed in Orlando...Wastegate Vacation Villas. I will try to post pics on the review I wrote in our reviews section. Thanks for listening to me vent everyone!


----------



## silentg (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't like this kind of post, picking one area and saying which are the worst places. We have resort review section for that. I have owned and stayed at resorts in the Kissimmee/Orlando area. Some are older and in need of update some are new or remodeled. The thing I don't like is the pressure to tour or go to owner updates. Leave me alone while I'm on vacation. TUG is supposed to be helpful, not a bashing site! JMHO
Silentg


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 2, 2016)

I would never disparage anyone for posting on a thread like this about a dumpy resort.  I consider it a service.  

Just think of the Westgate salespeople, selling that new prospect on Westgate, showing them a nice place like Town Center or Lakes, talking about the quality of the property, and then here is the original Westgate property that looks like it really needs to be torn down or sold to a developer as apartments that need fixing.  Westgate is doing NOTHING to fix the place. 

I posted about our very negative experience at Orange Lake once, and I was hammered by people who own.  Sorry, but my experience was different from theirs.  Ants on the fifth floor, all over the place; loose tiles in the entry; broken stove handle; and generally looked dirty because it was not updated in a long time.   

There was no hair dryer, so I had to call and get one.  When I was ready to check out, the housekeeping person came and picked up the hair dryer, like I would steal it???  He also wanted to tell us the elevator would be down in ten minutes.  We weren't ready to go yet, so we had to lug our bags and groceries (we were heading to Cypress Pointe for a second weeks) down four flights of stairs.  It was exhausting!  We had more than one trip up and down those stairs.


----------



## Msthinker (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi all since we are talking about Westgate, I have a question.  I did a presentation in Miami and declined buying property, but did buy a complementary week at one of their resorts, when I got here they did a semi presentation and then wanted me to sign that I declined buying but also that I will sign over the equity from my package  to Westgate Resorts. Has anyone ever heard of anything like this? I thought equity would be involved when you purchase property, and they threatened me with if I don't sign, at checkout I am going to have to pay the difference since I got a week at an discounted price. My contract has a lock-in price which I paid in full and it states I am not under any obligation to buy, so how could they make me pay more - does anybody have any advice.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 8, 2016)

Msthinker said:


> My contract has a lock-in price which I paid in full and it states I am not under any obligation to buy, so how could they make me pay more - does anybody have any advice.



If they try to pull that crap, just show them the paid-in-full contract and if they persist, suggest that the cops be called. There is absolutely NOTHING redeeming about them. Good Luck!

Jim


----------



## Msthinker (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for the advice I will most definitely  stand my ground and bring all my papers


----------



## Polly Metallic (Feb 21, 2016)

Carol C said:


> It's that time of year when OPCs are out in droves luring folks into timeshare resort salesrooms with "gifts" of 50% off theme park tickets. I'd like to save folks from potentially signing on the dotted line and buying in Orlando since it's now high season. If you already bought and have time to rescind, then RESCIND RIGHT NOW!
> 
> I've stayed at a few timeshare resorts in the area and frankly I'm at the worst one right now. It is:
> 
> ...



Sorry you got an older unit but it can't be from the 60s since they weren't built till the 80s - present. There's no excuse for unremodeled older units, so too bad they didn't move you to a newer unit. The newer units are very nice; that's how they manage to sell so many timeshares and keep building more and more buildings. The place has gotten way too big. There used to be orange groves on the property and the resort was pleasant and relaxing.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 22, 2016)

Polly Metallic said:


> Sorry you got an older unit but it can't be from the 60s since they weren't built till the 80s - present. There's no excuse for unremodeled older units, so too bad they didn't move you to a newer unit. The newer units are very nice; that's how they manage to sell so many timeshares and keep building more and more buildings. The place has gotten way too big. There used to be orange groves on the property and the resort was pleasant and relaxing.



They sell so many timeshares because the units are so nice? Showing a nice model is a must but the real reason they sell so many is because they prey on the middle and lower middle class to purchase a prepaid vacation on credit with no money down.

You can put 60's style cabinets in a unit built in the 80's.


----------



## PeteT (Aug 2, 2016)

Carol C said:


> It's that time of year when OPCs are out in droves luring folks into timeshare resort salesrooms with "gifts" of 50% off theme park tickets. I'd like to save folks from potentially signing on the dotted line and buying in Orlando since it's now high season. If you already bought and have time to rescind, then RESCIND RIGHT NOW!
> 
> I've stayed at a few timeshare resorts in the area and frankly I'm at the worst one right now. It is:
> 
> ...



I'll add slow wifi but the worst was the black mold that they didn't care about even after me showing them pictures.  Oh and the brown stains in the towels.  

These pale in comparison to the fact they sell you tickets to the parks, they lie about the gate prices to charge you more than gate, and make you buy cheap sunglasses to add another $5 profit per ticket without even telling you it's on your bill!   Thieves. 

Plus - $60k for a 2 bedroom?   WTH?!?!?

They also seem to block the Florida hotel inspection page on the hotel wifi network


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Aug 2, 2016)

Msthinker said:


> Hi all since we are talking about Westgate, I have a question.  I did a presentation in Miami and declined buying property, *but did buy a complementary week at one of their resorts*,


If it was a "complimentary" week, why was there a price on it?


----------



## PeteT (Aug 6, 2016)

Cheryl20772 said:


> If it was a "complimentary" week, why was there a price on it?



We were there last week and they offered us a "complementary week" then said we'd only need to pay $1295 for the opportunity.   After having a mold infested room, customer service staff who said I could just go to the front desk to have things taken care of (isn't that the job of customer service?).  And yeah bumping up their ticket prices by making me buy sunglasses with their logo on them.  

Such a rip off!


----------

